# Veritas Router Plane vs LN router plane?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

After looking at router planes, it looks like the old Stanleys have gotten as expensive(or more) than new. I'm more interested in using than collecting, so decided to go with either the LN or Veritas. I also saw one on Amazon but not a whole lot cheaper, so going to stick with one of these 2, as they both look improved over the old Stanleys. The problem with these is I have no way of seeing them in person, nobody near me carries them. And I can't even look at reviews on Amazon etc. So curious to hear from actual woodworkers who use them, hopefully someone has experience with both? From what I see as a key feature is the Veritas has a much improved way of sharpening the irons (at least the 1/2"), and some other innovations, plus additional irons are cheaper. The LN is cheaper out of the box, and comes with a fence, but the irons are more. And I heard somewhere that the Veritas seems "loose", something about a screw not tightening all the way? I hate to spend this much money on something sight unseen and no real reviews. Thanks for any input!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Your profile does not say where you are located. If people knew, you might find a local LJ who could let you try his router planes out?

Also, suggest you look at LN web site for their traveling tool show locations. 
It is a traveling sales show, they usually offer a small discount or free shipping for stuff purchased at show. But it is worth seeing at least once in your life to enable fondling high end LN hand tools.
They visit us here in Phoenix roughly once a year. They bring, display and set up most of their tools with some wood working benches, plus wood; and let you try anything you want; all while asking as many questions as you like to experienced wood workers and LN staff. It's an easy way to loose a couple hours, and max your credit card. 

Lee Valley also does a few road shows, but since they sell more than hand tools; not as much chance to see or play with any specialty stuff like a router plane. They visit the local spring time Home/Garden show about every 2 years, and bring a mix of gardening and wood working tools.

Best Luck.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the Veritas. I love it and use it regularly. Occasionally the blade can feel a bit loose but you notice immediately and is fixed easily by re tightening the brass knob. However, this is rare enough that I don't even consider it a problem.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Your profile does not say where you are located. If people knew, you might find a local LJ who could let you try his router planes out?
> 
> Also, suggest you look at LN web site for their traveling tool show locations.
> It is a traveling sales show, they usually offer a small discount or free shipping for stuff purchased at show. But it is worth seeing at least once in your life to enable fondling high end LN hand tools.
> ...


I am in San Diego. I looked at the LN site and they do have a road show in a couple weeks about an hour drive from me. I'll need to go to that. Thanks!! No roadshows near from Lee Valley.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have the Veritas. I love it and use it regularly. Occasionally the blade can feel a bit loose but you notice immediately and is fixed easily by re tightening the brass knob. However, this is rare enough that I don t even consider it a problem.
> 
> - JADobson


Great, thanks for the input!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris Schwarz, "Lost Art Press", has authored a book;,"Handplane Essentials". This is a valuable resource for those considering handplanes, including the router plane.

I suggest that you obtain a copy (there was an earlier then a later edition). You will be referring to this book on many occasions.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have the veritas router plane and love it. 
A lie Nielsen road show came through Las Vegas a couple years back, and I was able to try out 
Several tools. And I have a friend who owns a few veritas planes. So I was lucky enough to be able to play with 
Both planes. 
With the router plane I did not really feel a difference as far as using the plane when comparing them together. 
I chose the veritas plane because of all the blade options. Felt 8t was a more versatile tool. 
Both are very fine tools, and I have never had the blade come loose on mine. 
The road show was a lot of fun. You get a chance to use just about every tool Lie Nielsen makes. 
It was a great experience. Learned a lot about plane set up and how to use them. Chisels too. Sharpening tips. 
If you can make the show in LA, you won't regret it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I looked at the Veritas Router Planes and liked them but expensive. I bought some irons from Lee Valley and made my own. I posted a blog about the process. They work very well for me.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I chose the Veritas because of the orientation of the handles. For me, it's a more comfortable and controllable position. With hands being a bit farther apart on the Veritas, this also allows for better visibility. I also like the fact that the cutting portion of the blades on the Veritas can be removed and mounted to an extension for sharpening.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I chose the Veritas because of the orientation of the handles. For me, it s a more comfortable and controllable position. With hands being a bit farther apart on the Veritas, this also allows for better visibility. I also like the fact that the cutting portion of the blades on the Veritas can be removed and mounted to an extension for sharpening.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


+1 on the removable blade. Makes sharpening much easier. There are other trade-offs though and the LN has some great features the LV doesn't.

Matt Estlea did a really good comparison video a while back. I went with the LV, but your decision might be different based on what's important to you.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a Stanley and went with the Veritas because of the larger sole and more precise adjustments, plus picked up the Medium size router as the blades work in both. The inlay cutter attachment that Veritas sells is well the investment as well.
Stay away from the LN traveling Show/Sale I went to one in Vancouver B.C. years ago and had a hard time explaining how a Hammer that size could cost so much! She was okay with some of the Planes that showed up but that Hammer really bugged her. LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

LN is solid. That's all I got. I'm sure the veritas is nice.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Cons: I have trouble with the Lee Valley locking screw actually locking the bit.

Pros: depth set knob is pretty handy, ergonomics good for me, removeable blade and sharpening jig handy, too.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I have the Lie-Nielsen and I'm very happy with it. I use it frequently. I've never tried the Veritas router plane, but I can' imagine it would be significantly different or better the the LN.


----------



## GaryLSU (Dec 17, 2018)

I have the Veritas and have had some issues with locking the blade depth. As it cuts the blade can be pulled deeper. I've solved this by adjusting the blade depth adjustment wheel so that it contacts the top of the blade arm before making a cut - essentially putting a physical stop in place to prevent the blade from creeping down. Then, before lowering the blade I just spin the wheel down until it engages the lower edge of the cut-out of the blade arm, loosen the blade lock knob, spin the wheel a small amount to lower blade, lock in place, and finally spin the wheel to contact top of blade arm.

Sounds complicated, but it really isn't. That said, I shouldn't have to do all that. I do like the ability to remove the blade to sharpen.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. Sounds like I can't really go wrong with either one. Very helpful when spending this kind of money on one tool. If I solely based on looks and made in the US, I would go LN for sure. But I am not that good at sharpening tools to begin with, and the sharpening on the Veritas looks doable for me. The bent blades are intimidating to me to sharpen. But I am guessing the rigidity of the LN would make it better when used for marking like in Paul Sellers mortise and tenon technique. Researching the issues people spoke of the Veritas, I found 2 interesting articles. So I know how to fix the flaws in the Veritas with the depth stop and locking screw here if I go that route (no pun intended):

http://inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Router%20Plane.html

This one says he made "yet another tool" for his Veritas router, but I'm not sure what the others are:
https://paulsellers.com/2017/02/tightening-tool-veritas-router-plane/


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I have used the LV/Veritas and LN alongside one another. Both are excellent router planes. However, the LV offers more blades, and the adjustment/blade holding is easier than on then LN owing to the collar being spring-loaded.

A very few LV router planes have had difficulty tightening down. There is an incredibly simple fix - nothing like the silly suggestion of Paul Sellers (it really was total overkill - I posted the fix to his blog, and he removed it!). Here is the fix, if it ever occurs.

Here is the collar and the knob that tightens the collar …










At the other end of that knob is a piston. This is spring-loaded and pushes against the end of the collar to tighten it.










If the piston gets gummed up, then it will not spring out. Just clean it. Done.

Here is a link to an article on sharpening the LV router planes blades: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/SharpeningRouterPlaneBlades.html

Vic Tesolin (Lee Valley) turned it into a video …






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have used the LV/Veritas and LN alongside one another. Both are excellent router planes. However, the LV offers more blades, and the adjustment/blade holding is easier than on then LN owing to the collar being spring-loaded.
> 
> A very few LV router planes have had difficulty tightening down. There is an incredibly simple fix - nothing like the silly suggestion of Paul Sellers (it really was total overkill - I posted the fix to his blog, and he removed it!). Here is the fix, if it ever occurs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! very reassuring. I just found your site and the various shop made tools look very inspiring once I gain some more tools and skills. May try some! I need a birdcage awl.


----------



## GaryLSU (Dec 17, 2018)

Derek,

I have the LV and I checked and my spring/piston works. Doesn't that just keep tension on the mechanism so the blade doesn't fall during adjustment? I can tighten as much as my fingers allow and my blade still shifts down under the stress of a cut unless I move the depth adjustment knob to where it touches the upper edge of the notch in the blade arm.

Gary


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Gary, the spring does double duty. When loosened, it can place enough pressure on the collar to keep the blade in place. It is springy enough that the blade can be moved up or down. When lightened, it pushes the collar hard. What happens is that the piston gets gummed up and does not extend to its full length. Remove the gummy stuff and release the piston to full length.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

That should read, "When tightened, it pushes the collar hard."

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

